# contratrabe (construction)



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

Miren, he estado buscando una traducción para esta palabra "CONTRATRABE" como la traducción urgía mucho, no tuve más remedio que traducirla sólo como "TRABE" pero tengo la curiosidad de saber cómo se dice en inglés. El contexto es de una descripción de los planos de construcción de una casa. Entonces, empezaba así:

LOSA DE CONCRETO - Concrete slab
INSTALACIÓN ELÉCTRICA - Wiring
ZAPATAS - Footings
TRABE - Bond, join

CONTRATRABE - ??????

¿Alguien que me pueda ayudar?
Gracias


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Parece ser *concrete grade beam* (Google)

Esperemos más respuestas.

Traslado esta consulta al foro de Specialized Terminology.

Saludos.


----------



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

Hola Araceli,
Gracias por contestar..¿cómo encontraste el término?
Además, si trabe es join, ¿¿cómo es que contratrabe no tiene ninguna palabra relacionada con join??
Gracias otra vez


----------



## mora

Hola

Estoy de acuerdo con Araceli. Estas vigas, 'contratrabes' ponen trabas a las cimentaciones. En la estructura, unen los fundaciones aislados. 

Mora


----------



## arp

¡Hola!

Estoy también de acuerdo con araceli. Un contratrabe es "grade beam". Mira por ejemplo este resumen de proyecto bilingüe: http://www.tagteam.com/ttserverroot/Download/379356_60019 Queretaro Bus Terminal.pdf

Espero que te ayude con esto

Saludas

arp


----------



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

Gracias chicas pero por TRABE DE LIGA y por CONTRATRABE tenemos la misma traducción que es  Grade beam  y tengo los dos términos juntos en español.¿cuál es cuál?


----------



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

Contratrabe no sería ¿UPPER BEAM?, por que grade beam es como columna   en el documento que muy amablemente me mandas arp...¿no? Help!!


----------



## arp

¡Hola Laura!

"Grade beam" no es una columna pero un soporte para la columna. Unos de los significados de la palabra inglés "grade" son "nivel, nivelar". Según parece estes "grade beams" se usan para asegurar que las columnas estén en el mismo nivel. Pero ne soy de construcción civil ... 

Saludos

arp


----------



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

¡Hola arp!
Si, si tienes razón "Grade Beam" no es columna pero tampoco es contratrabe ( ¿o si?,  no sé ) .... Te agradezco que me ayudes, pero sigo sin tener una palabra para contratrabe. Aunque lo que dices tiene sentido. Lo que encontré, es que contratrabe es lo que se usa para reforzar una pared de ladrillos...ojalá pudiera dibujártelo...
Anyways, gracias y si no ay otra palabra pues usaré grade beam y para ¿¿trabe de liga??? ¿tienen alguna palabra?
Gracias


----------



## arp

¡Hola Laura!

Mira estes dos link: http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuilding/pdf/Foundation_Fundamentals.pdf
y http://hometips.com/hyhw/structure/106found.html

¿Tal vez, si se trata de construcción de una casa, un contratrabe es simplemente "a foundation wall" que se apoya en una zapata corrida (footing)? En el texto español del documento sobre el terminal de autobuses de Querétaro el contratrabe se muestra como un soporte vertical corrido ("a vertical wall") que apoyo en la zapata. Me parece que es todo uno.

Saludos

arp


----------



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

¡¡¡Guau ARP eso si es de gran ayuda!!!
Te agradezco nuevamente tu ayuda.... Voy a analizar bien los dibujos y te diré que traducción utilicé.
Gracias


----------

